# can't get imported burstner aviano shower fixed in UK :-(



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi

I posted a while back about some problems I was having with the shower in my aviano (no cold water from shower ... hot water is ok ... and cold and hot ok elsewhere and can't find an air bubble to push out).

I took it to a friendly dealer nearby in Edinburgh - but they don't cover burstner and after calling a burstner dealer were advised the job may be none trivial to remove the fascia and even the shower base may need removed.

So I then tried the burstner dealer in Perth ... not interested in fixing this under a warranty at all, due to being busy and certainly did have an interest in taking it at any point in the future.

Then I called burstner in the UK .... who were quite happy to tell me that they would honour any warranty claim -but couldn't encourage any uk dealer to take on the work - suggesting I may have to take it back to where it came from ... in Germany!

Finally - I've tried the company who've imported the van. They're having a look around just now.

Any suggestions and pointers much appreciated. This is becoming a real bug bear ...


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi srd,

I just can't believe that Burstner have given you an answer like that. If it is under warranty, it should not matter where you are. I would write Burstner in Germany an email and tell them what is happening. No doubt they will not be very happy.

Good luck

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's one of the problems with importing your own van srd, you have to be prepared to sort these minor problems yourself. That's why self-importing isn't for everyone. Let's face it, you probably saved a pile of dosh buying it so must have plenty of cash in hand to deal with these little hiccups and still come out smelling of roses. :wink:


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

agree .... I've still saved a pile of money and apart from the shower - I'm really happy with the vehicle .... I might just have to incorporate this into a germany detour when I go over to france in summer



gaspode said:


> It's one of the problems with importing your own van srd, you have to be prepared to sort these minor problems yourself. That's why self-importing isn't for everyone. Let's face it, you probably saved a pile of dosh buying it so must have plenty of cash in hand to deal with these little hiccups and still come out smelling of roses. :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi srd

One thing we always did when we had a self-import was to do a trip via Germany every year to have the habitation/dampness check carried out. The standard charge for this was €61, a whole lot cheaper than in the UK and carried out with the usual German efficiency.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*shower*

I would think this is a non return valve stuck in the line . or Inline tap has been turned off , this will be in an under floor service run look for a flap in bottom wardrobe or storage cuboard sould be blue tap.


----------

